# Charging phone while running torque



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a samsung infuse and use the torque app while driving and I have the USB cable hooked up to my phone in the center console compartment and it shows it's charging but after I drive for a while the battery is lower than when I started. Has anyone else had similar issues.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

thekevin said:


> I have a samsung infuse and use the torque app while driving and I have the USB cable hooked up to my phone in the center console compartment and it shows it's charging but after I drive for a while the battery is lower than when I started. Has anyone else had similar issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPad app



thekevin,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Your phone should charge while plugged in with your USB cord. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Bluetooth + processing power required for Torque might be great than the power being provided by the USB port. Try an actual car charger first before you go to the dealership.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

this has happened in the mazda i used to own before i got my cruze, i bought a cheap cigarette lighter usb adapter from canadian tire and that was the problem, try replacing the one you have with a better one, try monster they make great products


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Continuous power outlets. I just took a trip and my cellphone ran out of battery and I have a car charger. Only problem the accessory plug in the console and behind the console require the ignition be in the on position. this is the first GM car where this is true. All other GMs had constant power to these plugs. Any ideas or am I missing something?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Continuous power outlets. I just took a trip and my cellphone ran out of battery and I have a car charger. Only problem the accessory plug in the console and behind the console require the ignition be in the on position. this is the first GM car where this is true. All other GMs had constant power to these plugs. Any ideas or am I missing something?


When you leave your cellphone in your car while you're not in it, turn the phone off. If the phone is searching for signal it will consume the battery in short order.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Torque uses a lot of power. It uses you phones cpu, bluetooth, and GPS constantly plus your screen if you use the torque gauges display. Your phone is just using power faster than it can replenish it. Mine does the same thing with certain high intensity apps. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

with my brick DRIOD 3 i cant get any charge ever... it only maintains battery even while no apps are running!


----------

